# pike island again



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

Hit pike island again sat 3-18-06 Caught 60-65(not overdoing it there) sauger 18 were 14-17in keepers. Water was 18ft and muddy caught them all from the pier on a orange/green quarter oz jig with a 3in chartruse twister tail tipped with a minnow. i went threw 9 dozen from 7:30am-1:00 and fished with out minnows the last half hour and still caught 3 keepers without minnows.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent job! I had intentions of heading to Cumberland and for various reasons...........passed! Now I'm wondering what sort of mistake I made. Anyhow, glad to hear you did so good. Did you take any crawlers? They work pretty good on a jig also.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

snake69
i may have to try the crawlers. It maybe a cheaper way. i spent 13 dollars on minnows. took 5 dozen down and ended up buying 4 more down there in yorkville. I knew the river was high i bought a pair of hip waders hoping to brake them in. maybe next weekend.

Also got a digi cam today.AS soon as i figure out how to upload them here ill be posting some pics.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i hope your stopping at cripple creek for minnows,heck for what u pay for its well worth the trip,ill never buy them down there.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i bought the first 5 dozen up at masslion trading post old man gave me a deal. dollar a dozen. then i ended up buying some down in yorkville. 4 dozen come to $6.45 A fisherman gotta do what he's gotta do


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you think tipping your jigs with minnows makes alot of difference? I fished at Pike Island for years and years and used to see people fish with minnow tipped jigs. I never really did it but I seemed to waste alot of minnows. When I used to fish Piedmont and even at Pike Island we used to tip sometimes with crawlers. They seemed to work well, was cheaper, and it seemed to help ya catch a few more. Was just wondering what your feelings were on it?

Jake


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

it just makes me feel better. lol

I havent had much luck with crawlers but maybe my lucks going to change. I know at tappan and many other lakes atwood leesville ect when i tipped jig with a crawler i was more able to catch smaller fish,bluegill,rockbass,tiny perch, small crappie. So with the minnow i think it attracts bigger fish. Most bigger fish want a meal that looks familiar to them just adding the jig and twister tail adds that much more appeal.

But then again thats my opinion


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I know this, the "eye" family like their crawlers. How many walleye tournaments have you seen where they *weren't* using crawler harnesses? If they are biting, I believe you'll do *just as good * with crawlers as minnows. 
Firetiger, you still didn't do too bad for minnies. If you were to stop there at Chester WV on your way to Cumberland, that ol fella will get ya to the tune of $2.75 a dozen. It only took once for me to learn, I now get mine over here at the Top of the Mark's drive thru the night or two before. (I put a fridge in the garage just for that reason) I generally buy 2 doz and get about 5 doz, for all of $2.00!!! Anyhow, we've got to get together to try one of the two places.........soon! The time is nearing too to try some of the local spillways, and let's not forget Maumee!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

well i know when i buy 2 doz down here i get at least 5 to 6 doz also for 2 50


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats how it used to be at Ohio River Bait Company by Pike Island. Many moons ago you would ask for 2 dozen and have a solid 6 dozen. Now when ya buy them there if ya get a dozen ya might get 13 minnows. That is the major reason why I started setting traps in creeks and stuff. I was sick of paying a ton for crappy fathead minnows. A trap costs about $10 and if you have a decent hole in a creek it pays for itself the first time you set it. I used to have a bait tank set up using a 100 gallon galvanized steel trough and some pumps. I would catch bait at various times of the year and just dip into my tank when I was in a hurry. Some of my best days used to come when i had those minnows. They are 100 times more lively and the best thing is they are natural in the Ohio River.

Jake


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

cold water = minnies
warm water = crawlers
 
from fall through early spring,minnies will produce better than crawlers.
summer months,crawlers are usually my choice,but minnies will take their share of fish also.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i was down last sat. also. we fished from the pier. we caught 40 but not much size. i used 1/8oz heads with 3 in. chart. twister tails also no minnies though.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

anybody heading there tomorrow satturday the 25th? Just wondering i think ill be going by my self


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i will be heading down. we are leaving at 4:30 since i can only fish till 11 because my girl has a b-ball tourny at 3.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

ill probably miss you then. I wont be there until after 1pm. i gotta go look at a house for sale at 11:30


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

too bad maby we can get together and go some time. i probably don't live real far from you. i live in ragersville above the good house


----------

